# Plant ID please...



## ckbernie (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi all, can help with the ID of this plant?

Thanks in advance. 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I don’t think it’s aquatic.


----------



## ckbernie (Jan 12, 2016)

I think I got it...Hemigraphis Repanda...can it be?



Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

It's purple waffle plant.





Purple Waffle Plant Care Guide - Bloomscape


A comprehensive plant care guide for your Purple Waffle. Learn all about its watering, light, humidity requirements, and additional care requirements.




bloomscape.com




.


----------

